# Books about opera and singing



## kotsubays (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey, guys!
Do you know where I can download free books about opera, opera singing methods(especially old), Bel Canto? Thank you so much for helping me


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kotsubays said:


> Hey, guys!
> Do you know where I can download free books about opera, opera singing methods(especially old), Bel Canto? Thank you so much for helping me


I am afraid nothing in life is free kotsubays.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

You could try here, although as all the books they hold are out of copyright, you won't find anything published recently. http://https://archive.org/details/texts?and[]=Bel%20canto


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

If you REALLY are interested you can always go to Amazon and buy some used books on opera VERY cheaply.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Google Garcia, Marchesi etc. Their texts can be found online for free.

N.


----------

